# Night ride



## Driftwoodbnsf (Nov 28, 2015)

We crouch in the grime
At the edge of the yard
Shadows move to shadows
As we weave our way through the dark hulks
In the amber glow of the sodium sentinels
Only the wheels and track tops shine silver
The tracks seeming to merge in the distance
With a promise of new things just out of sight
The smell of grease and creosote rises to our noses
Dirty hands reach up to grasp cold steel
Up the rungs 
We swing onto the porch
Stepping lightly so as not to alert the bull
We sit on cold steel
We count the stars
Look for the moon
The hulks speak to us
A ping here
A lower noise just out of sight
An industrial monologue
As the steel giants slowly release the heat of the day 
Into the cool night air
Shadows dance around us
As a car passes on the main road through town
Then our breaths quicken
A soft hiss rises up as the breaks release
A low whine from steel and bearing
As thousands of tons of steel are coaxed slowly into motion
The town slides slowly by us
The unkempt building backs come into view
Piles of pallets lay in haphazard stacks
An overturned garbage can 
Vomits its contents of plastic and bits of paper
Into the tall grass
Then the smell of cigarettes and the sound of loud music
As we pass the resteraunt
The murmur of voices slowly rises
Like bubbles rising out of a thick stew
We hear the bells of the road crossing approach
We hunker down into the shadows
The bells rise and peak
We lie still
Momentarily bathed in the red glow of the warning lights
The sounds fade
The town is now a memory
We hear the loud bang racing towards us
As the slack is taken out of the couplers
By unseen hands on the throttle
Nearly a mile ahead of us


----------



## Odin (Nov 28, 2015)

Enjoyable piece of prose there.

As a mod though I was thinking this may be more appropriate in the STP Arts and Music section. I will keep it as a specific thread. 
You can make note though. In that sub forum we do have a thread set up for STP Poetry Compilation. 

Nice work keep it up.


----------



## Driftwoodbnsf (Nov 28, 2015)

Odin said:


> Enjoyable piece of prose there.
> 
> As a mod though I was thinking this may be more appropriate in the STP Arts and Music section. I will keep it as a specific thread.
> You can make note though. In that sub forum we do have a thread set up for STP Poetry Compilation.
> ...


Thanks. I'm still exploring the sight. Will check arts n music out.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome poem.


----------



## Driftwoodbnsf (Nov 29, 2015)

Mudisthename said:


> Awesome poem.


Thanks man. I just sat down and started writing. Didn't know what was going to come out.


----------



## travelingjoe (Nov 30, 2015)

Great poem. That truck house is awesome!!!


----------



## Driftwoodbnsf (Nov 30, 2015)

travelingjoe said:


> Great poem. That truck house is awesome!!!


Thanks.


----------

